# Help finding good manifacture for screenprinting in LA!



## Huse (May 21, 2013)

Hi! 

Im looking for someone who can manufacture 50 tshirts in two different designs in LA or Cali. Please help me out!

I would like the garment to be "like" Diamond Supply, a bit thicker fabric. What do you think about American apparel 2001 or hanes. What do you recommend?

One shirt with one color print i front and one with chestpocket and print in front and back.

Adding pictures so you can see what im thinking.
Click for bigger images


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

Your inbox is full. It wont allow me to send anymore messages.


----------

